

Space Shuttle STS-93: We don't need any more of those - cyanoacry
http://waynehale.wordpress.com/2014/10/26/sts-93-we-dont-need-any-more-of-those/

======
PhantomGremlin
It all looks so simple when watching shuttle launches on TV.

But it really is "rocket science". Amazingly complicated machines.
Unfortunately 2 crews lost in 135 total missions.

And we have _nothing_ right now to replace it.

